# Software (Mark III) and Mac OS



## mkrimmer (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi there,

Is the software of the Mark III compatible with the latest version of OS X?
The software of the Mark II didn't work very well. I had to install a older version to control the Cam via my Mac and received a lot of error messages. 

Any ideas?


----------



## publiux (Mar 24, 2012)

I am running Lion and had no problems installing the software.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 24, 2012)

The DPP that came with my 5d3 installed fine and works. I have not tried remote, as I never use that. I'm on Lion and current as of yesterday.


----------



## ofirabe (Mar 27, 2012)

did anyone DID NOT get the CD's with the cam or is it just me?!


----------



## malchick743 (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't install an older version then apply the update patches... this may end up with more problems.
Whenever possible, always install from the latest Solution Disc files.

Mac users please check here for Disk v25 install package
http://www.mediafire.com/?raw8s5g3s581083
http://www.mediafire.com/?9ixzszinkq2w2bn


----------



## mikepino (Mar 31, 2012)

I have an issue with the setup application crashing the moment I try to open it on OSX 10.6.8. I know that I've had this occur with previous versions of the Solution Disk, but I cannot recall how I resolved the issue. Any ideas? I have older versions of the software that I used with my 40D work without issue, but the 5Diii disk seems to crash every time.


----------



## robbyjai (Apr 7, 2012)

mikepino said:


> I have an issue with the setup application crashing the moment I try to open it on OSX 10.6.8. I know that I've had this occur with previous versions of the Solution Disk, but I cannot recall how I resolved the issue. Any ideas? I have older versions of the software that I used with my 40D work without issue, but the 5Diii disk seems to crash every time.



im having the same dam issue!!! It doesnt seem to work for 10.6.8 !!!!!!!! the setup starts up in my processes monitor.. and then it crashes out!!!!!

I cant install the bloody software to edit my raw files!!!


----------

